# Bonding with Alfie - where do I go from here?



## georgiabudgie (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi all! So earlier today I got Alfie to eat a short piece of millet while I was holding it. :woot: I've been taking it very slow & only attempted this once I could see that he was relatively relaxed with my hand near him. I'm actually surprised I was able to get this far so soon. Now, I really don't want to mess this up, so where do I go from here? He still flinches quite a bit, so I have to be extremely steady while I have my hand near him. For this reason I'm not sure if I want to try anything different until he's more relaxed. So, How long do I keep doing this particular step for & what are the next steps? I'm feeling super good about how it's all working out though! :clap:


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

Hi Georgia
I presume that you have fed Alfie millet whilst he is still in his cage, if I am correct then well done, because Alfie sees his cage as his safety zone he is starting to feel more comfortable with you going into his territory, I'm not sure if Alfie is sitting on your finger to eat the millet but that would be the next milestone, take things at his pace, think about it this way Alfie has to get to know and trust this giants hand, even if you were starving would you take food from something massively bigger than you, something that could hurt you.
Alfie will learn eventually that if he wants a nibble of millet then he has to come to you for it, so instead of holding the millet between your thumb and first finger, put the millet between your first finger and middle finger with your palm down a few inches away from him, that means he will have to jump on to your hand to get to the millet, just little steps like these will teach him you can be trusted, hope this helps.
Pete


----------



## georgiabudgie (Oct 20, 2014)

Yep, it was definitely while he was still in the cage  Thanks heaps for the advice! He's a little more nervous today - not sure why - so I guess I'll just keep trying to get him used to my hands for now. :fingerx:


----------



## georgiabudgie (Oct 20, 2014)

Yay! after just three short attempts today, Alfie climbed onto my hand for the millet! He even started falling asleep! I swear millet puts them in a trance...  I've noticed he seems a lot more cooperative and relaxed when he's able to hear Ducky chirping from the other side of the house. :budge:


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

Congratulations now you can either hold the millet further away from him so that he has to come to you for it/ work a little harder to get it, or when he's on your hand slowly move him out of the cage door, he will probably fly back to his perch but keep trying and he will soon learn that he can trust you


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Pete's given you some excellent advice and clearly your patience with your budgie is paying off. 

When I had Jimmy, I took the steps you did with feeding him. I would then put the millet over by me while I was reading, or on the computer and he would fly to me to get the millet. I would just continue with what I was doing, ignoring him, so he'd feel safe coming over to me. Then I'd start talking and acknowledging him. Eventually, I would get the millet out so he could see it, wait for him to fly over and then pick up the millet and make him step on to me to eat it.


----------



## EvanShankar (Nov 11, 2015)

Yes I'm pretty much in the same position. I've gotten one of my birds, Lee, to eat millet really close to my hand. I'm hoping eventually he'll jump on my finger! If he does fully trust me enventually then hopefully it will encourage the others to join in. He's always been the most cooperative. Good luck with Alfie!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Mine will fly right to me if they know I have millet or treats in my hand...


----------



## georgiabudgie (Oct 20, 2014)

Hey! So I wasn't sure whether to make a new thread or put it here, but I had another question about Alfie. Right now he's started to moult so he's pretty uncomfortable & isn't cooperating with me - he flies away and screeches whenever i try to give him the millet. I was wondering if it's best that I put a pause on trying to tame him until he's finished his moult? Would this affect the taming process?


----------

